# 1974 GTO Options



## rwc112 (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a 1974 GTO back in early 80's and in researching this today I found some info that dosn't seem correct to me. 1 my 74 had a 3:73 rear diff I got that info from the sticker near the Radiator and online the info claims the 1974 only cam with lower gear ratios. 2 I have a book the show in 1974 that there were 26 1974 GTO's built with a 428 H.O. the info I get online states the 74 only came with a 350 but did see a 1974 GTO that was a LeMans body like in 73 with a 428 H.O. for sale and thought the 1974 GTO was only a Ventura body so can someone shed some light on rear end options and the 26 1974's with 428 CID H.O. also I have a possibility on getting a 1974 but the owner has no title any info on how to get a title for a car without a title?


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

74 gtos only had 350 no other engine. you could get a dealer to do a swap for you, but then you need paperwork to support the dealer install. you can get a bill of sale from the seller and try to register the car. if it is not stolen or a lein on it you may get a title. if it has been more than 7 years from the last time it was titled you probabaly will get a title. it should say duplicate title, the original title hold may have ownership rights. it is a gamble with no title. soo you have to ask if you are gambling type?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1969 was the last year the 428 engine was produced.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

74 only had 350 in there like stated above


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It depends on which state you and the car are in whether you can get a "lost or abandoned" title with minimal hassle. Here in good ole MN, the state requires a security bond on a provisional title for 3 friggin years before they will give a clear title. This is to protect their ass for issuing a title for a car that already has one somewhere. The cost for all this can run 3k !!! There are quite a few companies who advertise on the web to get titles for a fee. Do a goggle for "lost title" and see what you can do for the state you are in.


----------

